# Roman shades from mini blinds question



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Was this made from a vinly mini blind and is it a inside or outside mount? If it's a inside mount here is what I suggest. I would forget about those plastic slides and pre-drill 3 holes into the headrail. One in the middle and one about 3 inches in from each side. Just make sure you advoid and componets inside the headrail. Then get a 2 1/2 to 3 inch screw, put a washer on it and go through the headrail right into top window frame.

If it's a outside mount I would buy some small "L" brackets and mount the blind on the "L" brackets.


----------



## watotomom (Oct 6, 2012)

Bobthebuildguy. Thanks for that suggestion. It's an inside mount and I think that will work drilling up into the window frame.


----------

